# Habt ihr an eurem Notebook was auszusetzen?



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2009)

Einfache Umfrage - soll jemandem ein Notebook empfehlen und wärend ich die "harten" Produkteigenschaften sehr gut einschätzen kann, zählen gerade bei einem Notebook (und einem DAU) natürlich auch "weiche" Eigenschaften wie Verarbeitung, Tastatur, Lautstärke, Service,... - die so nicht in den Datenblättern stehen.
Deswegen bitte ich hier um gute und vor allem um schlechte Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Marken.


----------



## Sentionline007 (1. Mai 2009)

[x] Ich mag mein Notebook eines anderen Herstellers

Mein Clevo/Hyrican M760SU sehr. Sehr leise, sehr gut verarbeitet, leistungsfähig und preiswert. Ich habs seid einem halben Jahr, und es sieht aus wie am ersten Tag, und arbeitet auch so.

Perfekt!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2009)

mein acer 5920G mit 2x2,4GHz und ner 8600m GT hab ich seit nem jahr, und unter office isses sehr leise, es packt auch neueste spiele noch grad so. die verarbeitung läßt keinen grund zum klagen, bisher knarzt nix, es is auch nix kaputt, keine taste ausgeleiert oder so. 

sicher sind manch andere noch besser verarbeitet, aber ein zB lenovo zum damals gleichen preis wär für spiele ein witz gewesen, nicht mal die CPU wäre ansatzweise rangekommen an die vom acer.


----------



## Riezonator (1. Mai 2009)

[X] ich mag mein Acer (6930G) seeeehhr zufrieden 2ghz 9600gt 4gig ram und Blu Ray 

[X] Ich würde mein Asus nicht wieder kaufen (F5 Serie) gaaaanz schlimmes Teil =(


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Mai 2009)

[x] Ich mag mein Asus

Der 1000h ist perfekt für meine Bedürfnisse und trotz des geringen Preises bin ich begeistert von der Verarbeitung!


----------



## Fransen (1. Mai 2009)

[x]Ich würde mein HP nicht wieder kaufen

Die Gründe sind folgende:
Nach 1 1/2 Jahren Benutzung blättert der Lack ab, 3/4 aller USB-Steckplätze möchten nicht mehr funktionieren und das Notebokk hatte schon zwei fatale komplett Ausfälle.


----------



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2009)

Ich würde jederzeit wieder einen Lenovo kaufen, überzeugt mich in allen Bereichen.


----------



## Pommes (1. Mai 2009)

Ich würde HP, Acer und Lenovo, Toschiba immer wieder kaufen.
Alle 4 haben nen sehr sehr guten Service, besonders Lenovo. Denn dort kann man alles rausbauen ( laufwerk, Festplatte, Ram etc.) und es zur Garantie einschicken. Toschiba verschickt Garantie-Ersatzakkus per Expressversand obwohl gar nicht beantragt. Acer und HP Service sind sehr schnell mit der Reparatur.


----------



## Kadauz (1. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mein Lenovo und HP (aber die Business Reihe, also Compaq) wieder kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2009)

[x]Ich mag mein IBM.

Vor allem die Tasta ist einfach genial.


----------



## Kadauz (1. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vor allem die Tasta ist einfach genial.



Stimmt, die hätt ich am liebsten auch für den Desktop!


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt Erfahrungen mit einem Apple Mac Book machen dürfen und mein nächstes wird ein Apple.
Mit meinem MSI war ich sehr zufrieden bis es runtergefallen ist und defekt war.
Das Dell meiner Freundin ist ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## riedochs (1. Mai 2009)

[x] Ich mag mein Fujitsu weil es schon seit 4,5 Jahren jeden Tag ohne Probleme als Desktopersatz seinen Dienst tut. 

[x] Ich würde mein IBM/Lenovo nicht mehr kaufen weil es kurz nach der Garantie durch ein schlecht verbautes Mainboard (verspannt) kaputt ging. Keine Kulanz seitens Lenovo für ein Gerät für ca. 1300 Euro.  Miese Qualität für viel Geld.

Edit:

[x] Ich mag mein Medion E1210 Netbook. Ist immer dabei und dient als Navi, zum Surfen und vielem mehr.


----------



## Kadauz (1. Mai 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> [x] Ich mag mein Fujitsu weil es schon seit 4,5 Jahren jeden Tag ohne Probleme als Desktopersatz seinen Dienst tut.
> 
> [x] Ich würde mein IBM/Lenovo nicht mehr kaufen weil es kurz nach der Garantie durch ein schlecht verbautes Mainboard (verspannt) kaputt ging. Keine Kulanz seitens Lenovo für ein Gerät für ca. 1300 Euro.  Miese Qualität für viel Geld.



Das Flexing Problem ist aber nicht unbedingt Lenovo spezifisch. Die HP-Compag Reihe ich ich mal gehabt habe, zeigten dieses Phänomen auch. Mann konnte nen Absturz erzeugen, wenn man auf das "B" der Tastatur gedrückt hat. Daran war die GPU (Lötstelle) schuld.

Aber dennoch darf das nicht passieren, vorallem nicht bei dem Preis.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Mai 2009)

Ich mag mein ASUS, genauer gesagt meinen EEE PC.
Ist zwar nicht wirklich ein Notebook aber naja


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Mai 2009)

HP 6910p (Business Reihe Compaq)

*Gut*

- Leise
- Verarbeitung
- Tastatur
- Touchpad ist einsame Klasse
- kein Glare Display
- extrem unempfindlich gegenüber Außeneinwirkung (Schmutz, Fettfinger, Kratzer)

*Schlecht*

- Display zieht magisch den Staub an
- Druckempfindliche Lautstärke Regelung ist zu ungenau möglich
- Lahme Festplatte im Vergleich zum Gesamtpaket (aber mit Sicherheitsfeatures

*Fazit*

Ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Mai 2009)

Ich mag mein ASUS U3S.
Sehr edel verarbeitet und hat genug Leistung.
Der Lüfter ist unter Volllast ein bisschen laut, aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Mai 2009)

Ich mag mein Lenovo Notebook, nur würde ich dieses Modell nicht noch einmal kaufen.

Es ist ein SL500, am meisten stört mich der falsche Zusatz "Thinkpad", denn es ist kein Thinkpad sondern ein IdeaPad, was zur Folge hat dass "thinkpad_acpi" mein Laptop nicht unterstützt und somit nicht das Maximale aus dem Akku herausgeholt werden kann, aber auch andere Sachen wie der FingerPrint Reader oder HDAPS laufen dadurch nicht unter Linux. Ich finde es auch schade, dass das Gerät keinen UltraBay Schacht hat und vor allem der Glänzerücken des Dislplays ist bescheiden, spielt aber keine so große Rolle. Die größte Frechheit was sich Lenovo aber erlaubt hat ist die Einstellung des "System Update" Programm, nun muss man jeden Treiber einzeln runterladen was das Programm früher von allein gemacht hat.


----------



## Nuklon (3. Mai 2009)

Ja, wie mein Vorposter: Ich mag mein Lenovo(S10e), jedoch würde ich es nicht nochmal kaufen. 
Und ich habe arge Bedenken, dass es den Garantiezeitraum überlebt, da ich es fast täglich benutze.
Leistungsmäßig geht es grad so, nur hält der Akku immer kürzer(kommt mir so vor)
Auch die teilweise seltsame Tastaturanordnung gefällt mir nicht immer.
Ich mag es, weil ich es habe und brauche(tchibo-stick rulez). Sonst würde ich aber zum Asus 1000HE tendieren, besser noch der Go Variante.


----------



## Hardware_Noob (3. Mai 2009)

[x]Ich mag mein Acer

Auch wenn ich vor kurzem noch probleme mit dem Wlan hatte,bin ich
sehr zufrieden mit meinem Acer Aspire 5930G.
Es arbeitet fast lautlos,die Akkulaufzeit ist lange,für ca.900€ ein top Notebook,mit dem sich sogar aktuelle Spiele spielen lassen.


----------



## AchtBit (3. Mai 2009)

[Ich würde mein Fujitsu nicht mehr verkaufen]

Top Verabeitung, hervorragendes TFT SXGA+, immer leise und extrem gute Akku Laufleistung. Es ist ein Business Notebook der Lifebook Serie. War aber auch sauteuer und ist zum Spielen nicht unbedingt geeignet. Obwohl ich auch bisschen drauf zock.


----------



## Beat84 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mein Notebook von Yakumo nicht wieder kaufen.

Das Mainboard hat große Probleme mit dem automatischen Takten des Prozessors, Lautsprecher sind mies, Heatpipe geht schnell zu, Touchpad kurz nach Grantiezeit defekt. Service ist zwar vorhanden, brauch nur sehr viel Zeit.


----------



## riedochs (3. Mai 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> [Ich würde mein Fujitsu nicht mehr verkaufen]
> 
> Top Verabeitung, hervorragendes TFT SXGA+, immer leise und extrem gute Akku Laufleistung. Es ist ein Business Notebook der Lifebook Serie. War aber auch sauteuer und ist zum Spielen nicht unbedingt geeignet. Obwohl ich auch bisschen drauf zock.



Fürs zocken sind die Lifebooks nicht gedacht.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. Mai 2009)

[x] Ich würde mein Notebook von one.de nicht mehr kaufen.

Rein von den Daten her ist es damals recht ansprechend  gewesen, doch es ist sehr laut, auch und vor allem im Idle. Die Schrauben von der Unterseite vermisse ich schon seit geraumer Zeit, was jedoch dank Tesa nicht so schlimm ist.
Treiberunterstützung wurde anfangs nur für Vista gewährt, erst spät jedoch für XP.

Die Tastatur gehört wahrlich nicht zu den Besten, und ich lande recht häufig auf der Pfeiltaste (nach oben), wenn ich etwas Groß schreiben will^^ 

Gut, der TFT ist echt mies und seine 17" zeigen schon bei normalen draufschauen etwas Farbabweichungen und ist meinem HP in keinster Weise auch nur irgendwie gewachsen.. Das Glossy tut sein übriges und bei anderen Notebooks (Acer als Vergleich) taugt der Bildschirm etwas mehr.

Eine relativ ausfürhliche Kritik (teils recht positiv) wurde trotz Absendens gelöscht/nicht veröffentlicht, auch wenn dieses theoretisch hätte möglich sein sollen...

Ich wollte one.de für mich testen und die Nachteile sind mir erst nach den zwei Wochen Testzeitraum wirklich aufgefallen, da am Anfang die Euphorie überwogen hatte.
Wobei, die Lieferung hatte sich auch ewig hingezogen, aber noch innerhalb meiner Toleranzgrente.

=> Kein one.de mehr, egal was es sein sollte. Wenn dann, will ich mehr als nur das nackte Notebook und die Verpackung+ Rechnung.
Ne Maus, ne Tasche und ein Os wären schön gewesen, aber kein Kaufkriterium...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Mai 2009)

[x] ich mag mein Sony
Display brillant, leise, kühl, Akku an die 4 Std. und Tastatur ist einfach nur geil

Treibersupport ist auch sehr gut


----------



## push@max (5. Mai 2009)

[x] Ich mag mein HP


----------



## Max_Power (6. Mai 2009)

[x] Ich mag mein Toshiba

Ich habe an meinem überhaupt nichts auszusetzen außer dem ****** Spiegeldisplay das man unmöglich im Garten benutzen kann wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## nemetona (6. Mai 2009)

[x] ich mag meinen Dell

wahr meine Wahl, im Moment habe ich ein Clevo 17" Gerät, es ist gut und zuverlässig, aber vor allem im 2D Modus zu laut und daher etwas nervig.

Deshalb votete ich Pro-Dell, ich hatte ein Inspiron 8200, damals ein High End Modell mit P4M / 2GHz, Radeon 9000 Mobility, Lederüberzogene Handballenauflagen und einen genialen 15" Display mit 1600x1200 Pixeln für dezente 2900€.
Jederzeit wieder das Gerät, es hatte im Originalen Diskettenlaufwerksschacht die Möglichkeit ein zweites optisches Laufwerk oder zweite HDD einzusetzen, es war genial vom Geräuschpegel und ein Muster an Zuverlässigkeit.
Nach über 4 Jahren intensiver Nutzung habe ich für das Gerät in der Bucht noch 600€ erhalten, darum Dell.

In der aktuellen Produktpalette von Dell finde ich leider nicht das Model wo ich auf Anhieb sagen würde " dies ist mein nächstes " aber die Qualität und den Support fand ich zu der Zeit spitze.

Hier noch ein Grobpixeliges Bild aus der Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2009)

1600x1200 auf 15"?
Autsch. Mir ist das auf 20" ja schon nen Tick zu fein.


----------



## rebel4life (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab 1650x1050 bei meinem SL500, das geht noch, schau dir mal das T60p mit 1920x1200 auf *14,1"* an...


----------



## AchtBit (7. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1600x1200 auf 15"?
> Autsch. Mir ist das auf 20" ja schon nen Tick zu fein.


 
Ich hab auf meinem 15" native 1440x1050. Mit kristallklarem Bild. Wenn der TFT gut genug ist, kann die Auflösung nicht fein genug sein.


----------



## nemetona (8. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1600x1200 auf 15"?
> Autsch. Mir ist das auf 20" ja schon nen Tick zu fein.



Ja, gab es damals so bei Dell, ich glaube es nannte sich UXGA Display, allein das Display hat einen mächtigen Aufpreis gekostet.
Die 1600x1200 auf 15" ist doch eine ähnliche Pixeldichte wie bei meinen jetzigen 17" mit 1920x1200, ich mag es so und arbeite auch gern mit mehreren Dokumenten nebeneinander auf dem Bildschirm. 

Mit den Auflösungen ist die auch so ne Geschmackssache, nach dem Dell hatte ich ein 17" ( 16:10 ) Toschiba mit 1440x900er Display, mir war die zu grob und daher ist das Notbook bei mir nur 11 Monate alt geworden, dann ging es in die Bucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meinem 15" native 1440x1050. Mit kristallklarem Bild. Wenn der TFT gut genug ist, kann die Auflösung nicht fein genug sein.



Nuja - meine 1600er@20" waren zwar für nen Stand-Alone-Monitor und auf nen knappen Meter Entfernung, aber selbst vor einem Notebook möchte ich wenigstens aufrecht sitzen können und durch den Abstand ergibt sich einfach eine gewisse Grenze, ab der eine höhere Pixeldichte nur viel Aufwand (Großstellen allerlei Beschriftungen) und Rechenleistung (wenn man doch mal spielen will) kostet.




nemetona schrieb:


> Ja, gab es damals so bei Dell, ich glaube es nannte sich UXGA Display, allein das Display hat einen mächtigen Aufpreis gekostet.
> Die 1600x1200 auf 15" ist doch eine ähnliche Pixeldichte wie bei meinen jetzigen 17" mit 1920x1200, ich mag es so und arbeite auch gern mit mehreren Dokumenten nebeneinander auf dem Bildschirm.



Das nennt sich immer UXGA und ist imho eine der besten Auflösungen überhaupt (eben weil zwei Texte nebeneinander passen, man aber zugleich auch noch ein sehr gutes Breite/Höhe-Verhältniss für Einzeltexte hat), aber für Notebooks?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das nennt sich immer UXGA und ist imho eine der besten Auflösungen überhaupt (eben weil zwei Texte nebeneinander passen, man aber zugleich auch noch ein sehr gutes Breite/Höhe-Verhältniss für Einzeltexte hat), aber für Notebooks?


 
Wie winzig ist denn da die Schrift?


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das nennt sich immer UXGA und ist imho eine der besten Auflösungen überhaupt (eben weil zwei Texte nebeneinander passen, man aber zugleich auch noch ein sehr gutes Breite/Höhe-Verhältniss für Einzeltexte hat), aber für Notebooks?



Wenn man gute Augen, und sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat, möchte man es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## micky12 (11. Mai 2009)

Bin mit meinem Dell voll und ganz zufrieden, nur die Festplatten sind manchmal bisl lahm, die da verbaut werden. Außerdem ist der Support meistens einfach genial. Ich arbeite in der IT-Abteilung in unserer Schule und habe wöchentlich mehrere Garantiefälle, bei welchen die Ersatzteile am nächsten Werktag bei uns ankommen. Leistung vom Gerät ist doch nicht immer alles, besonders wenn es tägl. im Einsatz ist


----------



## for8 (13. Mai 2009)

[X] ich würde mir kein Notebook von one.de mehr kaufen

Leider mangelt es bei meinem Notebook sehr deutlich an der Verarbeitungsqualität, im Detail:
- die Tastatur klimpert beim schreiben sehr, sie steht an der linken und rechten seite etwas nach oben ab
- wenn man das Laptop mit einer Hand anhebt, verbiegt es sich etwas => das chassis ist nicht allzu stabil 
- natürlich das Design, sehr einfach, kein so Hinkucker wie bei anderen Marken
- Das Notebook wird in der linken Hälfte sehr war beim zocken, was durch die aufliegende Hand nochmals gefördert wird, deshalb wirds jetzt von einem zm-nc2000 notebookkühler zusätzlich gekühlt.

Hab jetzt mal 4gb Arbeitsspeicher und ne neu festplatte geordert, mal schauen wie der umbau von statten geht. Außerdem bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht mal die wärmeleitpaste erneuere, vielleicht wirds dann noch etwas kühler.

Im Allgemeinen würde ich mir aber wieder ein Notebook kaufen, aktuelle Favoriten sind zur zeit Dell und Apple


----------



## exa (13. Mai 2009)

Ich mag mein Acer... es war ein echter P/L Kracher

nur war es verdammt noch mal unnötig es zu kaufen -.-

ich habs damals aus 2 Gründen gekauft: Ich habe angefangen zu studieren und auch wirklich im infounterricht benutzt, allerdings habe ich nach einem jahr das Studium geschmissen, und man hätte auch die unirechner nutzen können

ich wollte es auf lans benutzen, dementsprechend war es für damals ziemlich potent, und demnach auch teuer... wir hatten bis zu dem zeitpunkt seit ca 3 jahren ca alle 3 monate ne lan, und das sollte auch so weiterlaufen ließen alle verlauten
doch dann hatten plötzlich alle kein rechten bock mehr und studium blablabla alles ausreden, auf jeden fall hab ich das teil in 2 jahren 1 mal auffe lan gehabt; wenn man solche freunde hat, braucht man nen finanzberater... -.-

Fazit: mehr als 1000 Euro für etwas das ich vllt ein dutzend mal wirklich gebraucht habe, alle anderen gelegenheiten hätte man alternativen gehabt, oder ein 500 ökken teil hätte locker gereicht (info unterricht bzw bisschen inet und filme )


----------



## boss3D (13. Mai 2009)

[X] Ich mag mein one C6632

Einfach geniales Teil. Leise unter Windows und meiner Meinung nach extrem leistungsstark. Mass Effect, The Witcher und Two Worlds mit maximalen Details, AA und AF in 1280 x 800 flüssig zocken zu können, heißt schon was.

Ich bin im Moment noch am Überlegen, mein Schätzchen mit einem Blue-Ray Laufwerk auszustatten. Mal sehen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MaN!aC (19. Mai 2009)

Ich mag mein Lenovo 3000 N500. 
Besitze es in der Aussttung mit:
T3400, 2GB RAM, 9300M GS und einer 320GB HDD.
Die Verarbeitung is klasse und die Tastatur ebenfalls. Zum viel schreiben sehr gut geeignet und viel besser als meine Speedlink. Die CPU ist sehr flott und gefühlt schneller als mein alter X2 5000+ aussem PC. Die Grafikkarte reicht sogar für teilweise noch aktuelle Spiele, zwar nur auf Low/Mittel, aber dafür ist sie eigentlich auch nicht gedacht. Die Variante mit der 9300M GS hat anscheinend sogar ein besseres Display als andere N500er. Der Akku hält ebenfalls etwas über 3St. beim chatten, surfen und arbeiten. Bin im großen und ganzen sehr begeistert von dem Gerät 

MfG

MaN!aC


----------

